# deer destroying my trees



## mdad (Dec 4, 2007)

The deer are destroying my arbor vities (sp?) in my yard. Does anybody know what I can put on them to keep the deer from eating them? any homemade recipe's? or solutions? I have sprinkled pellets on them from the store but suspect they are more effective when its not freezing out.


----------



## Bo Beaver (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't know how well it works but my neighbor used to ask for the hair from my brush(I have hair that reaches my belt). She put it in/on her small trees in her yard to keep the deer away. Either they don't like the smell or the long hair stuck in their throat or something... I gave it to her to get her to go away. Good luck.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

In my neck-of-the-woods anybody who has arborvitae ( a fancy name for cedar) and deer issues wraps the lower five or six feet in either plastic or that orange construction fencing. They protect it from early winter until the snow leaves and the deer spread out. FM


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

mdad said:


> The deer are destroying my arbor vities (sp?).........................


White cedar is a preferred winter browse for deer. As mentioned, fencing or wrapping is the only chance they have for survival. Deer will not touch red cedar in my area.

L & O


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Not sure if they still make it or even if its the route you want to go but when I worked for miejers ten years ago we sold liquid fence in the garden area.

Someone dropped and shattered one and it reaked like rotten eggs. Deer might not like that taste.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Liquid Fence works great here.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

How many years will that work ?

L & O


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Wrap the with burlap or landscape fabric, it needs to be breathable. The are arbs available that wildlife will not eat, techny is a good one.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

mdad said:


> The deer are destroying my Arborvitae in my yard. Does anybody know what I can put on them to keep the deer from eating them? any homemade recipe's? or solutions? I have sprinkled pellets on them from the store but suspect they are more effective when its not freezing out.


M,

In the spring wrap a chain around them a pull them out of the ground. Then plant a nice dwarf fruit tree the bucks can rub their horns on!:lol: Just consider what the deer are doing as natural pruning!

Most deer deterrents have Garlic Oil as a main ingredient.

I hate Arborvitae!

Old Fred


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Get some Deer Stopper and spray your trees. In the mean time mix some raw eggs and rosemary and let the mixture rot. Since you will have to do this inside put it in a ziploc bag.


----------



## jinxedone (Jan 23, 2013)

try hanging small chunks of hand soap from onion bags about deer eating height on the trees


----------



## coachr (Feb 12, 2014)

We use a product called Deer Repellent Packs to ward off deer from our garden and landscaping. This obscure little company from western New York state sells an all natural, coyote urine based product that is encased in a weather resistant pouch. The packs last up to 90 days.

You can check this deer repellent product out at www.DeerRepellentPacks.com.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Fabner1 said:


> M,
> 
> In the spring wrap a chain around them a pull them out of the ground. Then plant a nice dwarf fruit tree the bucks can rub their horns on!:lol: Just consider what the deer are doing as natural pruning!
> 
> ...


I agree both professionally and personally.:lol:

Unless you build some sort of impenetrable wall around them it's still a crap shoot.
I have seen damage from deer on completely burlapped, hosed down with deer repellent arborvitaes too many times to count.
If deer in severe winters are hungry and well into survival mode your best offense will be a bulletproof defense.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Bounce dryer sheets help but you need to keep replacing them on a regular basis.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

This may sound really dumb but, find some powdered eggs wherever you can, mix it up in a sprayer and spray the bushes with the mixture, they won't touch it.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

BBQ sauce and mashed potato's.. They've destroyed everything in my yard.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

bobberbill said:


> BBQ sauce and mashed potato's.. They've destroyed everything in my yard.


He's looking for something to keep the deer away, not something to eat them with, lol.

I have heard about people stopping at barber shops to get some cut hair and sprinkling it around whatever schrubbery they want to protect.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Quack Addict said:


> He's looking for something to keep the deer away, not something to eat them with, lol.
> 
> I have heard about people stopping at barber shops to get some cut hair and sprinkling it around whatever schrubbery they want to protect.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hair Works good for spring and summer time, I do it on my young orchard fruit tree's, but I also use hanging soap and spray in the spring to ensure the blooms aren't chewed off. Dead of winter is really tough, because they will knock fences down to eat, and I can't say I blame them.


----------

